# sewer line cost



## kenvest

Working on a land development project for a propsective client and have a couple of concerns.

The property is being offered for sale by an investor who doesn't have the resources to finish the project. He's had an engineer involved and they've produced a site plan for a 60 site sub-division thats already seen several revisions under the local planning board staff review process.

Question 1. They've speced an 8" sewer main for the entire project and in my ususal "lets over build it" mind set I seem to be stuck in, does this seem to be sufficient? The houses are being speced from 1800 to 2500 sq/ft and each will at least have 2 full and 1 half bath. 

Question 2. The line will have to be run 1300 feet off site to tie in with the city's sewer main. The run doesn't seem to offer much in the way of major obsticles so I was wondering if there's a dollar figure per running foot we can use strictly for budgeting purposes. The project is in South Carolina if that matters.

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## PipeGuy

kenvest said:


> ...they've produced a site plan for a 60 site sub-division...They've speced an 8" sewer main... does this seem to be sufficient?



Provided the design is by a qualified PE, yes.



kenvest said:


> The line will have to be run 1300 feet off site to tie in with the city's sewer main. The run doesn't seem to offer much in the way of major obsticles...


minor ones? road work?


----------



## kenvest

Thanks for the reply!

I feel certain the PE is licensed. It just seems small to think 60 3 or 4" drains can be serviced by an 8" main.

Lucky for us the run is a gentle downhill running 20 or so feet next to a fairly busy road. No large trees, no utility risers, no driveways, phone poles that sort of thing.

The last 300' are up the middle of the entrance of the adjacent subdivision that is in the begining stages of construction. no permanent landscape and not much traffic.

Thanks again!


----------



## rino1494

Well, there are so many variables in pipe work. On average, we get about $30 per ft. The deeper the sewer, the higher the cost. If you have to dig in the road and replace pavement, then the costs will go up.

Also, manholes will run you about $2-3,000 installed, depending on height.


----------



## kenvest

That works for me! Thanks!


----------



## dayexco

gee fellas, i don't think we're doing kenvents any favors throwing numbers at him withhout physically seeing the site, soils logs, difficulty of job, his labor/insurance costs, etc. if he hasn't done so, he'll have to get somebody OSHA certified to be the competent person on the jobsite, plus acquire and use that safety equipment properly. i see by his profile, he's a carpenter. i know very little about carpentry. many of the carpenter's i work for know little about underground work. personally, i think a job of this scope would be on the large side to get one's "feet wet".


----------



## rino1494

dayexco said:


> gee fellas, i don't think we're doing kenvents any favors throwing numbers at him withhout physically seeing the site, soils logs, difficulty of job, his labor/insurance costs, etc. if he hasn't done so, he'll have to get somebody OSHA certified to be the competent person on the jobsite, plus acquire and use that safety equipment properly. i see by his profile, he's a carpenter. i know very little about carpentry. many of the carpenter's i work for know little about underground work. personally, i think a job of this scope would be on the large side to get one's "feet wet".



I think you misread his post day. He has a client looking to buy a piece of property and they are looking for a ball park price to determine if it is worth buying.


----------



## PipeGuy

rino1494 said:


> I think you misread his post day. He has a client looking to buy a piece of property and they are looking for a ball park price...


With all due respect Rino, the numbers you put out are way too low for the amount of information Kenvest was able to convey and the very preliminary stage they are in the development process.


----------



## Kgmz

Does your client have almost a million to spend on this over the cost of the land?

Rough rule of thumb around here is $10,000+ per lot for all development work, sewer, water, power, phone, cable, etc., and curbing, paving, sidewalks, etc.

What do you have to pay for sewer hookup fees, water hookup fees, etc.

Are there any pump stations, forced mains, etc.

Where is the stormwater going? Do you have to build a pond, etc.


----------



## PipeGuy

kenvest said:


> Working on a land development project for a propsective client...they've produced a site plan for a 60 site sub-division...was wondering if there's a dollar figure per running foot we can use strictly for budgeting purposes.


If it were me, I'd be thinking in terms of 'per lot' utility costs for your budgeting purposes. Depending on various design issues, I'd expect $12K - $15K per lot to cover 'typical' sewer, water, storm drain construction costs for an open section subdivision.


----------



## dayexco

the PE you're working with, should have "priors" he's dealt with to give you budget numbers.


----------

